
TapeFailure - Watch your users use your site - domp
http://www.centernetworks.com/video-review-of-tapefailure-watch-your-users-use-your-site
======
e1ven
This is a very useful piece of software!

While doing usuability tests is a great way to try to figure out what people
are going to do with your software, the users are always going to be acting
differently because they know their being watched. They know that they're
supposed to be figuring it out, so they try to be "smarter" about how to do
things.. As a result, they end up not giving you the sort of real usage
information that you'd like.

The real problem with this is the privacy- While you have all of this
information anyway- You're not learning anything new, it's corrolates it in a
way that users are unlikely to be comfortable with. Image if the headline read
"Microsoft secretly recording all users who use it's site"

It would get major play, even though they already have all that information in
logs.

I think that something like TF is certainly useful- Hell, imagine being able
to forward Dev specific users gettng confused, to try to prove a UI point.. We
(service providers) just need to come up with a way to make it fair.

~~~
e1ven
Update: It doesn't track people across multiple pages. That makes it
-substantially- less useful.

------
domp
Center Networks got some invites for this company so if you want to try it out
go to the link and ask for one.

<http://www.centernetworks.com/we-have-tapefailure-invites-to-the-private-
beta>

------
Tron
I wouldn't have the balls to put "failure" in the name of my startup.

~~~
zaidf
Yeah rather awkward word choice.

------
epall
Isn't there a bit of a privacy issue here? If your site involves logging in,
wouldn't TapeFailure record the user typing in their username and password?

